# crinkly wrinkly rex babies!



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

My sheep-tastic little rexes =O

they're two weeks old and their curly little eyeballs are open!

Funny to think the first time I got rexes I wasn't too impressed with them because rex isn't really something I'm going to breed for

but look how cute!

I love the way these guys feel and *even their belly fur is curly!*

I'm keeping all but two of these :lol: one of the well marked Vari's is a buck and the black pied is a buck

the black self girl is the best of the bunch


















I'm amazed at how calm they are too, compared to their jumpy smooth coated nursery mates.

I love them


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm so happy for you! They are so cute! I really like the one in the first picture on the very left. Congrats!!!


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I like him too, had considered keeping him but I only have room for one more buck right now and I need to keep another buck from my failed tricolor litter to breed back to his mother :?

Still not quite sure what I'm going to do with rexes :shock: might just have to add them to my list of stuffs to breed lol


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Where are you located? I'm in FL, and if you've got extra...


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Trixie's Mice said:


> Where are you located? I'm in FL, and if you've got extra...


I'm in West virginia :? and I don't/can't travel, otherwise I'd gladly hold onto one for you


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

I do got to NC a lot, but that's really sad that I can't get any from you. I am only there for a few days, and I'm very busy. What a bummer...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Aren't the ones with patches of solid black solid white and mixed patches merle?


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

moustress said:


> Aren't the ones with patches of solid black solid white and mixed patches merle?


I wish! :lol:

ones a pied black and the other is a badly marked vari.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Another case of genotype not producing the desired phenotype; nice looking little ones in any case!


----------



## foreverloveniam (Jul 20, 2013)

Aw! So cute, I have a litter, they are just 8 days old <3


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are gorgeous


----------

